# Impromptu SoCal Meet This Sunday (03/27/05)



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Ok we should hash out the details in this thread instead of jacking the other one. We have the choice of meeting at the In N Out on Sunset, or the Hooters on Hollywood. I'd be cool with either place, and more suggestions are welcomed. 

Details so far:

When: 2-3ish
Where: In N Out or Hooters
What: Meet, eat, hang out

So who's up for it? Post! 

Ideas, thoughts, suggestions???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm down for In-N-Out.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The In-N-Out on Sunset gets really crowded, but I'm definitely down for hooters. MMM....Buffalo Wings


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The reason why I say In-N-Out is because we can chill outside and do whatever as opposed to Hooters which everything happens indoors.

Or we could do the Santa Monica Pier parking lot.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Seems like I'm the tie breaker here. I dont want to go all the way to Santa Monica pier. If its only the three of us, we should just meet at Hooters. Or we can eat at In N Out first and then maybe grab some wings & beer at Hooters...??? I have my heart set on going to hOOters dammit!!! lol. We'll see if anyone else is going....


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Which hooters? Location makes a big difference.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Bumpin said:


> Which hooters? Location makes a big difference.


You've been to the one in Hollywood already? I haven't been to any in L.A., the one I went to in phx was........disturbing. Ugghh....anyway, it doesnt matter to me where we meet up at, I'm going to your side of town so I am relying on you guys to pick a good spot.... :cheers:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

The only 3 hooters i've been to are pasadena, burbank, and santa monica. Havn't been to any others.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

So you arent opposed to Hooters....cool. So you agree if its only us then Hooters it is???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I thought it was gonna be more of us, but shit I don't care. Hooters if fine. I will find the one in Hollywood and post the address up.

*HOOTERS of HOLLYWOOD!*

Hooters of Hollywood
6922 Hollywood Blvd.
Suite 109 
Hollywood, CA 90028 

323-962-3373


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

LOL, I would just look for the weirdos hanging around the Chinese Theatre dressed like superhero's, the hooters is across the street  Well, we'll see who else is up for this from here to saturday.....we can always move it to In N Out or somewhere else if its more than 5 people....


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Man I wanna go, but its easter, next time fo' sho.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I was in SD, how'd it go?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

well, it was me, wufaded, and his brother playing b-ball games against hooters girls, eating wings, and watching sports games. Make what you want of it, but it was cool.

BTW, Be Cool blows. That was the first movie in a long time that I just walked out of. I just simply thought that I could be more productive, which means a movie is awful


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

maybe next time there should be a little more planning. Easter was a bad day for me. But I'm down for whatever next time, Now I have a road worthy vehicle.


----------

